# Talk about over stocked!



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

This is ridiculous! look at this over stocked aquarium. I have never seen such a thing.

http://www.anythingfish.com/teds_posted ... 202495.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

o dont worry its not over stocked thats how it is in nature...[said the owner]

gosh that thing is crazy who put atleast one arowana in ther?!?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

I mean the fish are all BEAUTIFUL but wow. I didn't read the article I just came across the picture on google. All those fish are pushing 2-3 years old. I'm waiting for it to be a member of this site lol.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's funny you posted that. I know Ted. He's only one of two people in the country who take in large pacu. You should visit his site where he's got a couple of a couple thousand gallon outdoor above ground heated ponds.... with glass in them.

Ted's a good guy, and that's an old picture...


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I want the oscars!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Most of those fish are in his 2k or 8k gallon aquariums...

I agree with TFG.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

oops nevermmind lol


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> It's funny you posted that. I know Ted. He's only one of two people in the country who take in large pacu. You should visit his site where he's got a couple of a couple thousand gallon outdoor above ground heated ponds.... with glass in them.
> 
> Ted's a good guy, and that's an old picture...


 I saw that, he has like quite a few outside aquariums. If I had permission I would post some of those pics as a image code. I'm sure he is a good guy, and his fish are beautiful.

www.anythingfish.com It's kind of hard to get around but I am sure everyone on here will figure it out.


----------

